# Star Wars Rogue One: Schauspieler bestätigt Drehstart der Serie für 2020



## Darkmoon76 (12. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Rogue One: Schauspieler bestätigt Drehstart der Serie für 2020* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Rogue One: Schauspieler bestätigt Drehstart der Serie für 2020*


----------



## Pherim (12. Februar 2020)

Das Prequel zum Prequel! Kann ja nur gut gehen.


----------



## MrFob (12. Februar 2020)

Naja, immerhin war Rogue One mMn der mit Abstand beste der neuen SW Filme. Insofern, warum nicht?


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Naja, immerhin war Rogue One mMn der mit Abstand beste der neuen SW Filme. Insofern, warum nicht?



Nopr. Solo A Star Wars Story ist besser.


----------



## MrFob (12. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nopr. Solo A Star Wars Story ist besser.



Solo fand ich auch ganz ok aber mir gefiel Rogue One doch noch mal deutlich besser (ist bei mir sogar sehr weit oben im allgemeinen SW ranking). Naja, Geschmackssache halt.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Solo fand ich auch ganz ok aber mir gefiel Rogue One doch noch mal deutlich besser (ist bei mir sogar sehr weit oben im allgemeinen SW ranking). Naja, Geschmackssache halt.



SW ohne Laserschwerter geht nicht.


----------



## Chroom (13. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> SW ohne Laserschwerter geht nicht.



Doch. Geht sogar ohne Jedis.


----------



## Wamboland (13. Februar 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Naja, immerhin war Rogue One mMn der mit Abstand beste der neuen SW Filme. Insofern, warum nicht?



Sehe ich auch so. Mal schauen was draus wird.


----------



## LostViking (13. Februar 2020)

Mhm mal sehen, wenn die Serie das "Kriegsfilm" Feeling aus R1 rüberbringt, wieso nicht? War erfrischend die Dinge mal aus der Sicht der Bodentruppen zu sehen, die sich nicht auf die Macht oder ein Lichtschwert verlassen können


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> SW ohne Laserschwerter geht nicht.



Kam ja eines vor  

Vader am Ende als die Tantive IV mit den Todessternplänen die biege vom gekaperten Mon Calakreuzer machte.


----------



## Enisra (13. Februar 2020)

wobei bei Solo auch im Sequel Hook Moment ein Lichtschwert vorkam, bzw. 2


----------



## Rabowke (13. Februar 2020)

Ich fand R1 auch ziemlich, ziemlich gut ... einfach weil hier einfache Leute gezeigt wurden, keine Jedis, und, ich hoffe ich Spoiler nicht, das Ende eben kein Happy-Ending war, sondern für einen *Kriegsfilm* passend.

Vllt. orientieren sie sich ja bei der Serie an Mando ... düsterer, ernster und "dreckiger".


----------



## Frullo (13. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich fand R1 auch ziemlich, ziemlich gut ... einfach weil hier einfache Leute gezeigt wurden, keine Jedis, und, ich hoffe ich Spoiler nicht, das Ende eben kein Happy-Ending war, sondern für einen *Kriegsfilm* passend.
> 
> Vllt. orientieren sie sich ja bei der Serie an Mando ... düsterer, ernster und "dreckiger".



Es muss meines Erachtens weder düsterer, ernster noch dreckiger sein: Das Star Wars Universum bietet genügend Raum für unzählige Geschichten. Für mich ist es die Erweiterung der filmischen Lore die es ausmacht, ob eine Serie Interesse wecken kann oder nicht. 

Ich persönlich könnte mir zum Beispiel eine Serie die an "Fackeln im Sturm" angelehnt ist durchaus vorstellen: Z.B. eine correlianische Familie, bei der der eine Sohn den imperialen Streitkräften beitritt, während sich der andere Sohn (das Geschlecht wäre übrigens nebensächlich: Es dürften auch zwei Schwestern sein) der Rebellion anschliesst.

Aber es könnte auch eine ganz andere Art von Geschichte sein: Wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread erwähnte: Die Lebensgeschichte des Rancor-Wärters aus VI wäre für mich durchaus auch reizvoll.

Hauptsache das Star Wars Universum wird durch interessante Charaktere, Schauplätze, etc. erweitert.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Februar 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Es muss meines Erachtens weder düsterer, ernster noch dreckiger sein: Das Star Wars Universum bietet genügend Raum für unzählige Geschichten. Für mich ist es die Erweiterung der filmischen Lore die es ausmacht, ob eine Serie Interesse wecken kann oder nicht. [...]


Ggf. hab ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt, mit düsterer, ernster und dreckiger hab ich mich auf The Mandalorian bezogen. Diese Serie hat für meinen Geschmack eine andere Seite des SW-Franchises gezeigt, die eben nicht so knallbunt ist wie die Filme, vor allem Ep. 1-3.


----------



## MrFob (13. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ggf. hab ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt, mit düsterer, ernster und dreckiger hab ich mich auf The Mandalorian bezogen. Diese Serie hat für meinen Geschmack eine andere Seite des SW-Franchises gezeigt, die eben nicht so knallbunt ist wie die Filme, vor allem Ep. 1-3.



Ich denke schon, dass sie in die Richtung gehen werden, wenn sie schon eine Serie machen, die auf Rogue One basiert.
Star Wars war ja eigentlich in der Original Trilogie schon immer das "dreckigere" SciFi (vor allem damals). Ok, beim Imerium war zwar schon immer alles super clean aber halt auch eher klinisch und duester, halt auch eher unangenehm. Dann kam die Prequel Trilogie mit ihrem sehr sauberen look. Da haben sich viele dran gestoert. Ich fand's eigentlich sehr gut gemacht. Wenn man sich heute alle Machwerke (Filme, Serien, Spiele) in der in universe Reihenfolge anschaut kann man waehrend die Veraenderung von der alten Republik zur imperialen Zeit sehr schoen beobachten, wie alles, was nicht gerade den hohen imperialen Offizieren dient verfaellt und wie das ganze Universum einfach an Farbe zu verlieren scheint. Das finde ich eigentlich schon cool gemacht. Insofern hatte ich nichts gegen die "bunte Prequel Trilogie", das hat gepasst.

Aber da eine Rogue One Serie ja mitten im "dunklen Zeitalter" spielen wuerde, jo, die braucht den eher duesteren dreckigen look, wie ihn halt auch der Film gehabt hat.


----------



## Frullo (14. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ggf. hab ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt, mit düsterer, ernster und dreckiger hab ich mich auf The Mandalorian bezogen. Diese Serie hat für meinen Geschmack eine andere Seite des SW-Franchises gezeigt, die eben nicht so knallbunt ist wie die Filme, vor allem Ep. 1-3.



Mich stört "knallbunt" überhaupt nicht - wenn es zum Kontext passt - wie eben beispielsweise Kamino aus Episode II, wo das Klonen zweifelsohne in einer durchaus sehr "sterilen" Umgebung stattzufinden hat. Vielleicht hätte man den tieferen Ebenen von Coruscant (Verfolgung von Zam Wesell) einen "etwas dreckigeren Look" verpassen dürfen, aber wir wissen ja nicht, wie tief diese Ebene tatsächlich lag - und eben, es waren noch jene Zeiten, in denen die Republik das Sagen hatte.

Corellia wiederum, welche im Film Solo dargestellt wurde, war mir wiederum zu "dreckig" - in meiner Vorstellung war dies eher eine reiche, wohlhabende Welt, denn schliesslich wurden dort, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, die imperialen Schiffe konstruiert: Auch in einer Militärdiktatur wie dem Imperium müsste es, neben dem Militär, Leute geben, die einen hohen Lebensstandard geniessen. Corellia war für mich immer ein solcher Ort - bis Solo kam...

Für mich ist Star Wars nicht an einen bestimmten Look gebunden. Der Look muss situativ passen - und in den Episoden I-III passt er durchaus - auch wenn man vielleicht auf die letzte Episode hin den beginnenden Zerfall hätte zeigen können - schliesslich herrschten ja bereits seit zwei Jahren (?) Krieg.


----------

